# Taurus TCP problems. Ideas? (with video)



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. I purchased a Taurus TCP last winter to use as a carry pistol. I never felt completely comfortable with the way it operated. It didn't seem as smooth as I felt like it should have been. The rounds would not feed consistently without constantly having to "give them some encouragement". I took it back to the place of purchase and their gunsmith dismissed my suggestion of problems. He implied that it was the operator, the the machine. With nothing to compare it to, I took it home and that was that. He was an expert, who was I to question him?

Fast forward to last Saturday. My wife purchased a TCP for herself and finally I had something to compare mine with. Hers is as smooth as butter. Mine, not so much. Again, I took it back to the store. The gunsmith just looked at it and said, "well I can send it back to the manufacturer" subtly implying that he still didn't feel there was any problem. Another strange thing, the magazines from her gun fit mine, but mine didn't fit hers. I tried all four magazines in my TCP and all replicated the inconsistent jamming. I tried several different types of ammo, even snap caps and it didn't matter they all jammed.

I took a few videos for my own reference, but ended up deciding to post them up for all to see. Am I crazy? Any amateur (or pro) gunsmiths out there still think there is no problem after watching the video? I am very upset that this problem was not handled from the outset. Now I am without my pistol for 4-6 weeks while it is sent back for repairs. Hopefully they recognize the problem and actually fix it.

Video - Taurus TCP Problems

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you ever shoot it or did you just do the ejector pull back as in 
the video?Could be that it would have worked itself out if shot
a few times.I don't own one nor have I shot one
so can't really give any other ideas.I had a Bersa however,that I bought
an X-tra clip for.I had to push the magazine ejector button to get the
clip to go into place.It is kind of strange that one would let the clip go in and the other 
wouldn't.With it sent in,maybe they'll get it right for you.Good luck.B/H.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to be picky but you are "riding the slide" when chambering a round. Pull the slide back to it's rear most position and let it go like you would a slingshot. DO NOT ride it home. 

The pink one seemed to chamber even while you were riding the slide, and the magazine thing is a bit weird. Probably best you sent it in.

Good luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience, many semi-auto problems center upon the magazine.
When I read about feeding problems, my first advice is, "Try a couple of other magazines, first."

If you both have the same gun, but your magazines cause mis-feeds and don't fit her gun, there are two possibilities:
1. You have one or more bad magazines.
2. Your gun has "stacked tolerances" (in the wrong direction), so it doesn't meet its specifications.

Since her magazines work in her gun, but don't work in yours, I suggest that you have a lemon (which is not unusual, with Taurus) due to stacked tolerances.
I therefore suggest complaining directly to Taurus, and demanding a replacement gun (with magazines) that is known to function correctly.

It might help to mention all of your shooting buddies, who all hang on your every word and who all are anxiously awaiting the outcome of your problem before buying their own Taurus guns.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Some people are not savy enough on computers to go to the web site page you
listed to take a look at how you loaded the gun.They just declare it a lemon
because they have an opportunity to cut down Taurus.Like was said earlier,
don't think all guns will load like you show.Some will simply because they were 
shot several times and have been "broken in" .Still am curious as to whether the 
magazine will go in the gun if the release button is pushed.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The reputation Taurus has didn't come from nowhere. Some of their guns seem to work flawlessly for their owners and others seem to always have problems. The lack of consistency is cause for concern. I agree that the manner in which you were trying to chamber a round in the video was not proper. I will also say that if you want to keep fooling around with a gun you don't trust your life to, go ahead. I wouldn't. A defensive weapon should be reliable, consistent and inspire confidence in it's owner. If it doesn't, replace it with one that does. I hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## Mongo1 (May 25, 2011)

Had to jump in here, you are riding the slide but that is not the problem. Mine was the same from day one, and got so bad you had to drop the mag clear the jamb, and try again. When you cycled the slide empty did it feel notchy? On inspection I found my hammer was misaligned and had notches worn in it. Taurus has had it for a couple of weeks, hoping for the best, really like the pistol otherwise.


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, how did I miss all these replies? I just got a notification email of a reply and there are actually half a dozen! Anyway, the problem has been updated on this thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26989-possible-solution-famous-taurus-tcp-ftf-problems.html

No, the slide didn't feel any different from one gun to the next, it was clearly a design change in the barrel. You can read all about it in the other thread. I know I was riding the slide, but my wifes TCP fed properly no matter how I did it. I don't feel like I should need to use an exaggerated movement as if I was Steven Segal breaking a bad guys neck to get the thing to feed properly. The main concern was that if it were to jam in a situation where (God forbid) I needed to use it I would be in real trouble. If I can't trust it, I won't carry it!

To answer the other question, yes, the other mags fit in the gun when the mag release was pressed. Very stupid and inconvenient. It was due to a "design change" at the factory. I detailed it in the other thread I listed.

Thanks for all the input. Waiting for it to come back from its third trip to the factory, maybe it will be right this time...


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

I avoid new designs for their first few years, let the bugs get worked out of them on someone else's time and money


----------



## kyroguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess I was under the impression that the TCP was a few years old? Crazy that the two guns in the video were purchased within a few months of each other. Makes you wonder how long the stores keep them on their shelves...


----------

